# Prostatakrebs > Prostatakrebs und Psyche >  Impotenz und Beziehung

## SunTzu

Hallo,
jetzt, nachdem fast 18 Monate seit meiner RP vorbei sind, mache ich mir immer mehr Gedanken zu meiner Beziehung.
Im Gespräch mit der Partnerin eines anderen Betroffenen wurde mir deutlich, wie "blank die Seele" einer Frau liegen kann, weil das Sexleben nicht mehr so ist, wie es war. Sie berichtete mir von einer anderen "betroffenen Partnerin", die sie kennt, die sich nach ein paar Monaten einen Liebhaber sucht und den auch parallel, nur für den Sex wohl beibehält.

Jetzt einmal eine direkte Frage, auch wenn sie sehr persönlich sein sollte:

Gibt es häufiger Trennungen oder permamente (Sex)-Beziehungen von Partnerinnen der "Betroffenen"? Ich denke da, ohne unseren älteren Männern die Bedeutung und die Notwendigkeit eines guten Sexuallebens in Frage stellen zu wollen, im Gegenteil, an die unter 60jährigen. Denn ich könnte mir Vorstellen, dass die Bereitschaft einer Partnerin mit 50 sich deswegen zu trennen größer sein wird, als mit 65+.

Heikles Thema, denke ich, aber sicher manchmal harte Realität.

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo,

wenn es auf Grund der sexuellen Behinderung Probleme in einer Beziehung gibt, ist nach meiner Beobachtung selten das sexuelle Handicap schuld, sondern die Probleme waren schon früher in der Beziehung da und werden nur verschärft.

Außerdem wehre ich mich immer gegen den Begriff Impotenz. Wir sind  "nur" nicht mehr zeugungs- und meist nicht mehr erektionsfähig nach der OP. 

Die Orgasmusfähigkeit des Mannes bleibt auch nach einer nicht Nervschonenden oder nicht geglückten Nervschonenden OP erhalten.

Also steht mit Phantasie und Zärtlichkeit einem erfüllten Sexualleben mit oder ohne Hilfsmittel nichts im Wege.

Außerdem wird eine Frau meist weniger durch vaginalen Verkehr befriedigt. Die Orgasmen der Frau werden überwiegend durch klitorale Reizungen erzeugt.

Alos gilt mehr das hessische Sprichwort; "Heb ich noch Mund und Hend, bin ich net impotent!"

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger
Selbsthilfegruppe Prostatakrebs Rhein-Neckar e.V.

PS: Für alle die auf einen vaginalen Verkehr nicht verzichten können oder wollen, gibt es übrigens mit dem hydraulischen Penisimplantat ein herorragendes Hilfsmittel, mit dem spontan und ohne große Vorbereitungen, fast wie früher ein GV möglich ist. Ein Betroffener erzählte mir neulich, dass mit dem Penisimplantat sein Sexualleben noch besser als früher geworden sein.
Grund: Er kann die Erektion solange aufrecht erhalten, bis seine Partnerin richtig befriedigt ist, was "gesunden" Männern manchmal schwer fällt.

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo,

ich habe noch etwas zu dem Thema vergessen:

Ich kenne viele Betroffenen die auch nach einer Prostata-OP eine neue (auch auf sexuellem Gebiet)  Partnerschaft eingegangen sind.

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger

----------


## SunTzu

Hallo Hansjörg,

da stimme ich natürlich zu, wenn eine Beziehung nach Op auseinander geht, dann stimmte etwas vorher schon nicht. Es gibt ja soviele Partnerschaften die nicht unglücklich, aber auch nicht glücklich sind, wo dann dieser Einschnitt der Tropfen zu viel ist.
Ich glaube, das Betroffene wieder neue Beziehungen, auch sexuell, eingehen können, meine Frage bezieht sich auf die andere Hälfte, haben die Partnerinnen die Beziehung vorher aufgegeben, deshalb?
Denn es waren ja meistens nicht alleinstehende Männer die nach Op eine neue Beziehung eingingen.

Grüsse aus NRW
Rainer

----------


## Pinguin

Hallo Rainer,




> Sie berichtete mir von einer anderen "betroffenen Partnerin", die sie kennt, die sich nach ein paar Monaten einen Liebhaber sucht und den auch parallel, nur für den Sex wohl beibehält.


diese Frage:




> meine Frage bezieht sich auf die andere Hälfte, haben die Partnerinnen die Beziehung vorher aufgegeben, deshalb?


hast Du schon selbst mit Deinem ersten Zitat beantwortet. Hansjörg hat ziemlich exakt auf den Punkt gebracht, dass ein Auseinandergehen einer Beziehung zwischen zwei sich liebenden und vertrauenden Menschen durch die bedauerliche Einschränkung der sexuellen Fähigkeiten wegen eines gehandicapten besten Freundes des Mannes wohl eher nicht der Fall sein wird. Das gilt sicher auch für homosexuelle Paare. Ansonsten gibt es doch unzählige Beispiele dafür, dass Frauen durchaus sexuell sehr potente Männer aus völlig anderen Gründen verlassen. Ich behaupte hier schlicht, wenn es Dir auch schwer fallen sollte, mir das abzunehmen, dass in einer intakten Ehe oder Partnerschaft die eingeschränkte sexuelle Aktivität wegen eines bestehenden Prostatakrebses eher zu einer Festigung der Beziehung und zu noch mehr gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme führt.

----------


## caroline

Hallo Rainer,
ich bin auch der Meinung,das Problem ist mehr ein mentales als ein tatsächliches.
Oft fixieren sich Männer nach Prostataproblemen sehr stark auf dieses Thema und versuchen sich zu sehr in die Gedanken  der Frauen zu versetzten und sehr zu interpretieren.
Aber das "Problem" der fehlenden Penetration ist ja ein nicht Prostataspezielles.Denken wir mal an Diabetiker,Männer die Medikamente z.B. manche Blutdrucktabletten einnehmen müssen,gelähmt sind.oder ganz einfach "nur"psychische Probleme damit haben.
Der Anteil der "nicht operierten" die nicht mal wissen was eine Prostata ist und sich mit Potentz auseinander setzen müssen ist sehr viel höher als bei "Prostatikern"

auch ich finde das Wort Impotenz was ja übersetzt Unvermögen bedeutet hier völlig unangebracht ,da der Mann weiterhin eine Frau befriedigen kann.

Eine gute Beziehung ändert sich nicht ,im gegenteil meißtens vertieft sie sich.Wenn man bzw. Frau erst mal die Angst kennemgelernt hat ihren Mann ganz zu verlieren,ist alles andere vollkommen zweitrangig.Ein Partner ist eine wichtige Begleitung für ein Leben,mit ihm zu reden,zusammen zu lachen,zu lässtern ,gemeinsamme Dinge zu erleben auch im Alter mit ihm Hand in Hand gehen.Sich aufeinander verlassen in guten und in schlechten Tagen ,in Armut und Reichtum,in Gesundheit und Krankheit -wie es schon bei der Trauung gesagt wird.
Partner brechen zu 90% aus völlig anderen Gründen aus einer Beziehung aus.Z.B wenn sie keine Wertschätzung erfahren,Minderwertigkeitsgefühle haben,von Anfang an keine Stimmigkeit herrschte etc.
Zur Sexualitiät ist zu sagen,dass Männer,bei denen die Penetraion nicht (mehr) im Vordergrund steht fast ausnahmslos als besonderst gute Liebhaber angesehen werden.
Frauen fühlen sich meißt mehr umworben und auch mehr befriedigt.
Es gibt wesentlich mehr Klagen von Frauen die bemängeln ihre Männer kämen zu schnell ,gehen nicht auf sie ein etc.
Ich kenne auch Frauen,die eine neue Beziehung mit RP operierten Männern eingegangen sind und diese als erfüllt und in jeder Hinsicht glücklich beschreiben.(eine Frau hatte ihren mann sehr früh durch einen Unfall verloren so lernte ich sie kennen,sie ist nun bereits 15 Jahre glücklich mit ihrem 2.Mann verheiratet ,der mit 38 bereits eine RP durchführen lassen musste.
Mein Rat  :einfach dieses Problem nicht zum Problem erklären und ihm so nicht unnötig viel Aufmerksamkeit und Raum erweisen . Miteinander über Ängste und Gedanken reden aber auch nichts "zerreden".Im Übrigen Normalität leben und erleben.Akzeptanz aufbauen.
Wenn du mein /unser Profil liest siehst du ,dass ich weiß wovon ich rede.Wir haben es geschafft trotz noch weiterer Handycaps (inkontinenz) die Sexualität zu erhalten
liebe Grüße Caroline

----------


## SunTzu

Liebe Caroline,

danke für Deinen sehr ermunternden Beitrag. Sicherlich, die Penetration ist nicht Alles und es gibt auch weitere Wege zu einer zufriedenstellenden Partnerschaft. Dem stimme ich vollkommen zu.

Der Satz: Also gilt mehr das hessische Sprichwort; "Heb ich noch Mund und Hend, bin ich net impotent!" unterstreiche ich.

Und was mache ich, wenn die Partnerin genau das ablehnt, weil es für sie nicht die bevorzugte Art ist? "Bringt mir alles nichts" - Zitat.

Wie soll man das als Mann sehen? Wie überzeugen?

Oh ja, schwieriges Thema.

Liebe Grüsse
Rainer

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo Rainer,

da habe ich doch einen Weg aufgewiesen:

Wenn ein Paar auf den traditionellen Geschlechtsverkehr nicht verzichten will und mit den Hilfstmitteln wie Viagra, SKAT-Spritze oder Vakuumpumpe nicht klar kommt,  dann gibt es das hydraulische Penisimplantat:

http://www.androdoc.de/04-potenz-01-03.htm

http://www.porst-hamburg.de/speziell...mplantate.html

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger

----------


## Günter55

> Und was mache ich, wenn die Partnerin genau das ablehnt, weil es für sie nicht die bevorzugte Art ist? "Bringt mir alles nichts" - Zitat.
> 
> Wie soll man das als Mann sehen? Wie überzeugen?


Hallo Rainer,

ich denke, dann liegt ein äußerst *ungesundes* Maß an Egoismus bei dieser Frau vor. Dann muss sich diese Frau fragen lassen, ob Sie nur die Art der Sexausübung (hier Penetration) an Ihrem Partner geliebt hat oder ob Sie den Partner liebt. 

In schwierigen Zeiten lernen wir die Menschen um uns herum erst richtig kennen.

Ich habe durch Plenaxis (LHRH-Antagonist) nicht nur die Potenz, also die Fähigkeit zur Erektion, sondern auch die Lust verloren. Trotzdem haben meine sexaktive Frau und ich immer noch viel Freude miteinander und meine Frau nicht weniger Befriedigung. Und wir haben ein vorrangiges Ziel: Noch viele schöne Jahre. Da spielen die fehlenden Zentimeter keine Rolle.

Liebe Grüße
Günter

----------


## hulda_bauer

hallo sun, mann muss reden und es wird sich alles finden , wenn ihr euch liebt dann , wird sich alles machen lassen auch wir hatten das problem gruß hulda

----------


## GüntherS

Hallo Rainer,
in den letzten 10 Jahren haben wir mit mehr als 4000 Männern und Frauen Kontakt per E-Mail oder Telefon gehabt. Ich kann mich an keinen Fall erinnern, dass eine Frau ihren Partner wegen der sexuellen Probleme verlassen hat. Allerdings kenne ich einige Fälle, wo die Beziehung nach dem Auftreten von Erektionsstörungen zerbrochen ist. Der Grund war dann allerdings nicht das sexuelle Problem sondern das Verhalten des Mannes. Es gibt ja nach wie vor noch viele Männer mit ED, die  sich von ihrer Partnerin zurückziehen, allen Zärtlichkeiten aus dem Weg gehen und jedes Gespräch über ihre Situation ablehnen. Das ist für die Partnerin schwer auszuhalten und einige kommen dann zu dem Schluss, dass sie so nicht weiterleben wollen. Wenn die Partnerin dann geht, dann fühlt sich natürlich der Mann bestätigt: er hat es ja gleich geahnt, dass die Partnerin wegen der ED verlassen wird.




> Und was mache ich, wenn die Partnerin genau das ablehnt, weil es für sie nicht die bevorzugte Art ist? "Bringt mir alles nichts" - Zitat.
> 
> Wie soll man das als Mann sehen? Wie überzeugen?


Es geht hier nicht um überzeugen, sondern um den Austausch über die gegenseitigen Wünsche und Erwartungen.  Auf die von dir zitierte Bemerkung "Bringt mir alles nichts" würde ich fragen, was ihr denn was bringt. Ich kenne einige Paare, die sich nach dem Auftreten einer ED zum ersten Mal seit langer Zeit über ihren Sex unterhalten haben und die dadurch ihre Sexualität beleben konnten.

Noch ein Tipp: Auf unseren Seiten "Umgang mit dem Problem" findest du eventuell weitere Anregungen.

----------


## caroline

Lieber Rainer,
wenn es hier schon zu  solch klaren Aussagen gekommen ist ,ist die Sache natürlich etwas komplizierter.Leider kann ich Deinem Profil nicht Dein oder ihr Alter entnehmen noch ob ihr verheiratet seid,Kinder habt oder wie lange ihr zusammen lebt.Dies wären noch aussagekräftige Dinge die vielleicht eine Rolle spielen könnten.
Als Ansatzpunkt soltest Du Deine Beziehung -auch im sexuellen Bereich -einmal genau reflektieren.Wie war die Bziehung vor der Krankheit mir scheint,dass hier Teilaspekte
schon immer ein Tabuthema waren,oder ihr noch nicht aus einer längeren gemeinsamen Vergangenheit schöpfen könnt.(ist nur eine Vermutung mangels Information).
Du solltest aber vor allem DICH und Deine Bedürfnisse nicht zu sehr in den Hintergrund stellen wegen einem Partner .du hast genau wie jeder in Beziehung lebende Rechte auf Deine Wünsche, daran sollte Deine Krankheit keinesfalls etwas ändern.Das steht jedem zu.Dazu gehört eine Partnerschaft im Ganzen zu sehen und nicht aus Angst vielleicht verlassen zu werden oder alleine zu leben dich hier völlig zurücknehmen.Es ist wichtig auch zu sehen und dem Partner zu vermitteln was Dein Anspruch an ein gemeinsammes Leben und an eine Partnerschaft für Dich heißt.
Menschen die einmal sehr krank waren ,haben oft ein sehr intensives Bedürfniss nach Nähe und große Verlustängste (nach dem Motto jetzt hat sich schon soviel geändert jetzt soll alles andere wenigstens bleiben wie es ist oder sie haben unberechtigte Minderwertigkeitsgefühle-wer will mich jetzt noch-)
Auch möglich sind psychosomatische Gründe deines Problemes,ein unbewußtes Austesten einer fraglichen Beziehung durch "Verweigerung" und nicht aus medizinischen Gründen.

Solltest Du Dir ein Implantat machen lassen solltest auf jeden Fall Du die Entscheidung treffen und  und es niemanden zuliebe tun .Ich bin nicht unbedingt der Überzeugung dass dieser Schritt Beziehungen retten muß.

Jeder Mensch hat manchmal Probleme sich unangenehmen Situationen zufriedenstellend anzupassen.Vielleicht geht es Deiner Partnerin auch so.Frage sie einfach mal WAS genau sie von Dir erwartet zu tun und wie Ihre Sicht des umgekehrten Falles (also sie könnte keinen GV mehr haben auch das gibt es häufig)wäre.Natürlich kann sie auch einfach sagen Alles und sich einer ernsthaften Diskussion damit entziehen.Mir scheint es jedoch es mangelt ihr hier ein wenig an Einfühlungsvermögen aber ihre Ehrlichkeit ist nicht schlimm sie kann ein Vorteil sein, denn es zeigt Dir/Euch wo ihr (im Moment )steht.Es gibt aber ja durchaus auch einfach seelische Durchhänger in denen man Dinge tut und sagt die nicht ganz so gemeint sind wie sie ein kritisches Ohr sie  oft hört.(würde sie einen sexuellen Ausbruch planen,wäre sie eher ruhig und kritiklos und würde heimlich zu Werke gehen)  Ihr habt ja schließlich auch die letzten eineinhalb Jahre gemeistert dem ist doch zu entnehmen,dass Deine Partnerin Dich liebt und nicht so schnell bereit ist eure Beziehung aufzugeben.
Eine Menge Möglichkeiten ich weiß ,aber jeder findet seinen Weg und seinen Seelenfrieden wieder.
liebe Grüße Caroline

----------


## Anemone

Mit Interesse lese ich die o.g. Beiträge zum Thema Beziehungen nach RPE.
Und was passiert? Da beschleicht mich beim Lesen doch ein schlechtes Gefühl!
Ich rede mit meinem Mann, ich bin auch dankbar, dass er hoffentlich den Krebs besiegt hat und mir erhalten bleibt, ich lasse mich auch von meinem Mann im Rahmen seiner Möglichkeiten verwöhnen und denke auch nicht nur an mich.
Und denoch, es ist da, das Gefühl, der Wunsch und die Phantasie, mal wieder den GV richtig ausführen zu können. wissen zu wollen, wie fühlt sich das eigentlich noch an.
Wenn ich die Beiträge lese überfällt mich das Gefühl, das darf nicht so sein! Das geht doch an der Realität vorbei. Sexualtität und Liebe sind auf der einen Seite sicherlich eng verbunden aber nicht voneinander abhängig.
Wenn ich hier die Herren der Schöpfung schreiben sehe, wie selbstverständlich der Verzicht auf uneingeschränkte Sexualität doch ist und alles eine Herzenssache, würde ich fast schmunzeln, wenn es nicht so traurig wäre. Man sollte mal die Seite wechseln. Wieviele (Brust)krebs erkrankte Frauen werden von ihren Männern verlassen?! Weil die Frauen leider vielleicht nicht mehr so uneingeschränkt verfügbar sind.
Ich habe kein Verständnis dafür, wenn die ausgesprochenen sexuellen Bedürfnisse einer Frau an der Seite eines PCa Patienten mit fehlendem Verständnis für den Mann, mangelnder Liebe oder Egoismus zurück gewiesen werden.
Wäre die Liebe nicht vorhanden, wäre die Partnerin nicht mehr da. Vielleicht haben beide Partner geradewegs ihr Sexleben als Bereicherung und Übereinstimmung empfunden? Einer der Partner ist aber doch gesund, wieso sollten sich also seine Bedürfnisse geändert haben?
Im Klartext: Aus Liebe verzichtet man und schränkt sich ein, nimmt Rücksicht. Aber bitte sehr, soll das einen auch noch glücklich machen?
In diesem Sinne
Anemone

----------


## SunTzu

Liebe Anemone,
danke für deinen Beitrag, aber auch Dank an Caroline für Ihre Gedanken.
Beide Beitraäge sind für mich unheimlich wertvoll für meine eigenen Gedanken.

Was ich durchaus sehe, ist, dass die Dauer einer Beziehung einen Unterschied macht, vielleicht auch die Hürde höher legt.
In meinem Fall kannte ich meine Partnerin 4 Wochen vor der Diagnose, wir waren 3 mal vor der Diagnose im Bett. Ich bin 54 sie 51 Jahre alt.

Übrigens habe ich mit meiner ExEhefrau 17 Jahre nach ihrer Brustkrebserkrankung mit Amputation eine überwiegend gute Ehe geführt, bis ich ein Jahr in Afghanistan war und sie eine neue Beziehung fand.

Mehr möchte ich jetzt hier nicht schreiben.

Grüsse und noch einmal meinen Dank
Rainer

----------


## meni.li.

Hallo SunTzu !
Wenn man so wie ich eine noch recht junge Partnerin (33) hat, selbst mit jungen Jahren (47) die volle Bandbreite eines aggressiven Krebses abbekommt dann schafft das schon richtig Probleme. 
Natürlich hat jeder von uns Ideale von Liebe, Treue und und und.
Doch wenn sich von heut auf Moirgen alles dreht und aus dem Sunnyboy ein permanenter Pflegefall wird und die Partnerin aber weiterhin jung, sexy und begehrt von anderen ist, dann schaut das alles etwas anders aus.
Der Strahlentherapeuth dir ins Gesicht sagt das dich deine Partnerin früher oder später verlassen wird weil du nicht mehr "kannst".
Du beim Versuch mit Ihr zu schlafen für dich nur noch ein Funken vom gekannten Feuer übrigbleibt und du wie, ..........ach einfach furchbar nichts mehr annähernd ist wie früher.
Urin verlierst dann wenns wirklich nicht sein sollte.
Du permanent eine neue Komplikation hast. Blutvergiftung, Trombose, Inkontinenz, Chemoglatze und aufgedunzen. 
Du mit deiner Zukunft ziemlich abschließt, dein Uro dir höchstens noch 5 Jahre gibt
und du dich wie leer, depremiert richtig depremiert fühlst und halt so dahin lebst während für alle andern um dich herum der Alltag weiter geht dann ja dann wars das mit positiven Denken.
Heute wo sich das Blatt wieder gedreht hat scheint wieder die Sonne aber es gab auch diese andere Zeit in meinem Leben.  
Absolut spielt da das Alter eine Rolle. 
Damals war ich und bin heute nicht verheiratet.
Wir haben keine gemeinsamen Kinder.
Der Sex spielte vorher eine gigantische Rolle.
Wie gesagt, meine Partnerin ist die selbe geblieben aber ich hatte richtige psychische Probleme und zu Recht. Da hätte auch einiges in der Beziehung ganz anders laufen können.

Jetzt wollt ich schon schreiben, kein Schwanz ist so hart wie das leben, aber das lass ich mal lieber.
Wie du schon treffend geschrieben hast, die Realität ist hart.

P.S. ja wir sind noch zusammen, Gott sei Dank !

Klausi

----------


## GüntherS

Hallo Anemone,



> Wenn ich hier die Herren der Schöpfung schreiben sehe, wie selbstverständlich der Verzicht auf uneingeschränkte Sexualität doch ist und alles eine Herzenssache, würde ich fast schmunzeln, wenn es nicht so traurig wäre.


Wo hast du denn das gelesen? Sowohl der Beitrag von Hansjörg Burger als auch mein Beitrag sagen doch etwas Anderes.

*Kein Paar muss wegen Erektionsstörungen allein auf eine befriedigende Sexualität verzichten.* Auf der einen Seite gibt es verschiedene Möglichkeiten, trotz ED eine GV-taugliche Erektion zu bekommen, auf der anderen Seite gibt es auch Spielarten der Sexualität, die keine Erektion erfordern und trotzdem für *beide* Partner zum Höhepunkt führen können. Da kann jedes Paar seinen ganz persönlichen Weg finden: nur mit Medikamenten und Hilfsmitteln, ganz ohne Medikamente und Hilfsmittel oder mal so mal so.

Mir ist meine Sexualität sehr wichtig. Leider wirken bei mir die PDE-5-Hemmer (Cialis, Levitra und Viagra) nicht. Da ich außerdem eine Abneigung gegen eine Spritze in mein bestes Stück habe, benutze ich eine Vakuumpumpe. Aber manchmal ist uns das zu lästig, dann genießen wir Sex ohne Erektion. Was ich vermisse? Ich sag's mal etwas deftig:  Eine "schnelle Nummer" im Aufzug oder auf dem Küchentisch ist nicht mehr drin. Aber frag mich jetzt bitte nicht, wie oft ich früher ... :-). Mit dieser flapsigen Bemerkung möchte ich aber auch nicht so tun, als ob es mir nichts ausmachen würde, dass ich meine natürliche Erektionsfähigkeit verloren habe. Das tut mir auch nach 12 Jahren manchmal noch weh.

----------


## SunTzu

ich finde die Diskussion jetzt sehr nützlich. Für mich ist voll und ganz die Einstellung von Hansjörg und Dir zu akzeptieren und ich finde sie ausgesprochen hilfreich. 

Ist sie damit automatisch allgemeinverbindlich? 

Als einzige richtige Wahrnehmung auf etwas so Individuelles wie die "persönliche Sexualität"? Auf die eigenen Bedürfnisse, wie ich wo, was, in welcher Form, spüren möchte, Sehnsucht danach habe?
Hatte der individuelle Mensch gerade in der Sexualität schon mal das wahnsinnige Bedürfnis etwas auszuprobieren, einen besonderen Ort zu wählen, etc... um danach festzustellen, naja, es wäre nicht so schlimm gewesen darauf zu verzichten, oder nicht oft zu haben, oder war heute auch nicht befriedigender etc..? Aber wie war es vorher, dieses brennende Bedürfnis, das immer wieder heimliche Verlangen danach? Weil der Partner nicht richtig wollte - in unserem Falle vielleicht nicht konnte?
Ich habe Verständnis für diese Wünsche. Auch wenn sie u.U. zu meinem Nachteil wären bzw. auch sind, was ich mir natürlich wiederum nicht wünsche!
Hier werkeln doch so unterschiedliche Emotionen und Bedürfnisse die ja unser individuelles Wesen ausmachen. Und ich stimme durchaus Anemone zu, warum sollten sich ihre wesensbezogenen Bedürfnisse ändern, weil sich der Mann, schicksalsbedingt, sicher, geändert hat?
Müssen wir als betroffene Männer nicht auch DAS respektieren. Jeden Tag. Und dürfen nicht denken, UNSERE Situation hat sich geändert, jetzt MÜSSEN sich die Bedürfnisse der Frau auch ändern und wenn es auch nur um eine "warme Penetration" geht und nicht um eine "kühle Kunstoffpenetration"? Kann ich doch erwarten! Ich tue ja mein Bestes! Mit Hend und Schnut....mit oder ohne Hilfsmittel. Orgasmus ist ja garantiert.

Es ist bewundernswert, gut und ehrenwert, wenn es so ist. Selbstverständlich ist es nicht. Auch wenn es mir wehtut.

Grüsse
Rainer

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo Rainer,

[U]


> wenn es auch nur um eine "warme Penetration" geht und nicht um eine "kühle Kunstoffpenetration"? Kann ich doch erwarten!


Ich muss mich nochmals zu Wort melden. Falls Du mit "kühler Kunstoffpenetration" das hydraulische Penisimplantat meinst, bist Du auf einem Irrweg.

Das Penisimplantat ist nicht zu verwechseln mit einem Dildo oder Vibrator.

Ich habe die Aussage einer betroffenen Frau, die mir bestätigt, dass sie nicht spürt, dass Ihr Mann künstliche Schwellkörper eingesetzt bekommen hat. Nach Aussage der betroffenen Partnerin fühlt es sich für sie ganz "natürlich" an.

Im Übrigen wundert mich die weitverbreitete Abneigung gegen Hilfsmittel zur Behandlung der ED. Bei jeder Behinderung akzeptieren wir Hilfen wie Rollstuhl, Krücken, Brillen, Hörgeräte etc. . 

Warum soll ein "sexuell Behinderter" nicht auch zu Hilfsmitteln greifen?

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger

----------


## SunTzu

Hallo Hansjörg,
nein ich meinte nicht das Penisimplantat, sondern Vibratoren oder Dildos.

Ich stimme Dir zu, was die Einstellung zu Hilfsmittel betrifft. Millionen sexuell nicht beeinträchtigte Menschen nutzen Hiilfsmittel, um den Spassfaktor zu erhöhen. Klar, zusätzlich.

Die Akzeptanz im sexuellen Bereich ist ja immer noch, wahrscheinlich wird es auch noch länger so bleiben, mit Tabus belegt. Beim Kaffeeklatsch wird ausführlich über jede Pille berichtet, die sie nehmen müssen, gegen Bluthochdruck, Schildrüse-, Magen- was auch immer für Beschwerden. Die Erwähnung der blauen Pille wird totgeschwiegen, ist peinlich, dabei wird sie auch nur bei einer Fehlfunktion des Körpers eingesetzt, wie andere Tabletten bei Sodbrennen.
Vielen Frauen ist das Gespräch über dieses Handicap ihres Mannes sogar peinlich, so peinlich wie es mein Sohn empfand, wenn ich ihn zur Schule fuhr. Es ist ihnen aber nicht peinlich öffentlich über seine Hüfte zu lamentieren, dass er nicht mehr so gut laufen kann.

Trotzdem versuche ich BEIDE Seiten zu verstehen und als Individuen zu nehmen und in meinen Gedanken BEIDE und ihre Bedürfnisse zu respektieren.
Umfragen nennen doch immer wieder die sexuelle Unzufriedenheit bei beiden Geschlechtern unter gesunden! Partnern, was Häufigkeit, Initative, Praktiken, etc betrifft. Warum sollten sich dann betroffene Partner so leicht ihre Bedürfnisse synchronisieren können, wenn es gesunde oft nicht können? Verzichten, Hinnehmen, Einschränken,...... das müssen auch sexuell Gesunde Partner. Aber auch da immer wieder mit unterdrückten Bedürfnissen und damit einhergehend mit Frust und Enttäuschung. Auch hier kommt es dann auf die Höhe der Hürde an, denke ich. Ändert aber nichts an der wirklichen Gefühlswelt, auch wenn sie nicht ausgesprochen wird oder gar versucht wird, harmonisch zu gestalten. Es wird vielleicht auch oft gelingen, bleibt nicht zumindest zeitweise Frust?

Grüsse
Rainer

----------


## GüntherS

Hallo Rainer,




> ich finde die Diskussion jetzt sehr nützlich. Für mich ist voll und ganz die Einstellung von Hansjörg und Dir zu akzeptieren und ich finde sie ausgesprochen hilfreich. 
> Ist sie damit automatisch allgemeinverbindlich?


Nöö, natürlich ist meine Einstellung nicht allgemeinverbindlich. Das habe ich auch nicht gesagt. Aber jetzt sage ich trotzdem mal etwas (fast) Allgemeinverbindliches :-):

Es gibt wohl kaum eine lang anhaltende Beziehung, in der die sexuellen Bedürfnisse beider Partner identisch sind oder bleiben. Ich glaube, dass eine sexuelle Beziehung über Jahre oder gar Jahrzehnte hinweg nur dann lebendig bleiben kann, wenn sich die Beiden auch gelegentlich mal über ihre sexuellen Wünsche und Bedürfnisse austauschen und daraus etwas machen. Trotzdem werden sich natürlich die Bedürfnisse nie ganz decken und das muss ja auch nicht schlecht sein.

Eine ED kann ein Anstoß dazu sein, so einen Austausch endlich mal (wieder) anzupacken.

Zum Thema "Belebung der Sexualität" habe ich übrigens kürzlich ein anregendes Buch gelesen, das ich nur empfehlen kann:
Ulrich Clement: Guter Sex trotz Liebe - Wege aus der verkehrsberuhigten Zone, Ullstein Taschenbuch.




> Und ich stimme durchaus Anemone zu, warum sollten sich ihre wesensbezogenen Bedürfnisse ändern, weil sich der Mann, schicksalsbedingt, sicher, geändert hat?
> Müssen wir als betroffene Männer nicht auch DAS respektieren. Jeden Tag. Und dürfen nicht denken, UNSERE Situation hat sich geändert, jetzt MÜSSEN sich die Bedürfnisse der Frau auch ändern und wenn es auch nur um eine "warme Penetration" geht und nicht um eine "kühle Kunstoffpenetration"? Kann ich doch erwarten! Ich tue ja mein Bestes!


Das verstehe ich nicht. Auf welche "wesensbezogene Bedürfnisse" muss denn die Partnerin eines Mannes mit ED verzichten? An was hast du da gedacht? Mir fällt dazu absolut nichts ein.

----------


## Anemone

Hallo Günther,
ich darf Dir einmal als Frau schreiben, auf was man als Frau bei einer ED des Mannes verzichten muss. Da wäre die Spontanität, mit der man(n) Sex haben kann. Das Erlebnis der "echten" Erregung beim Mann, die für einen selbst auch ein schönes Gefühl ist. Schließlich spielt sich ja auch etwas im Kopf ab. Ohne Tabletten, Ohne Pumpe etc. Es geht doch nicht nur um einen Höhepunkt, den man irgendwie schon hinbekommt. Wenn man seinen Mann am Tag zwischendurch mal in den Arm genommen hat, dieser spürbar darauf reagiert hat, dieses wiederum dann eigene Bedürfnisse weckte .....
Das ist doch komplett anders. Natürlich wählen wir all' die Wege, die Erfüllung versprechen. Klappt auch! Aber der Rahmen ist doch anders. Heute *plant* man nach Viagra Tagen etc.. Ich bin froh, dass mein Mann mich gut versteht und wir wenigstens offen darüber sprechen können, was mir fehlt. Ich hätte ein tatsächliches Problem, wenn mein Mann mir erzählen würde, auf was ich denn schon verzichten müsste.
Mein Mann selbst sagte neulich zu mir, dass der Anblick der sichtbaren Erregung mir sicherlich fehlen würde. Dann sag ich deutlich ja, tut es. Dann witzeln wir darüber und weiter geht's.
Der Verzicht ist nicht an Fakten festzumachen. Nach dem Motto: Früher täglich Sex, heute auch noch, gut ist.
Aber ich frage mich wirklich, ob das etwas mit ausblenden zu tun hat, wenn man sagt, worauf die Frau denn verzichten muss.
Ich verzichte aus Liebe und stelle mich auf die neue Situation ein und mein Mann ist sich der Situation bewusst. Und das wichtigste für mich ist tatsächlich, dass er mich versteht und anerkennt. Das hat etwas mit Respekt zu tun und Achtung meiner Person/Bedürfnisse. Mein Mann weiß ganz genau, dass ich wie eine Eins zu ihm stehe, und wir uns nichts vorheucheln müssen. 
Liebe Grüße
Anemone

----------


## Pinguin

*Auch das Heucheln muss erlaubt sein

*Hallo Anemone, Deinen Bericht habe ich mit offenem Mund, also Begeisterung gelesen. Unlängst stand in einem in erster Linie für Frauen vorgesehenen Magazin (ich glaube es war "Cosmopolitan"), dass es auch ohne Orgasmus gehen sollte oder kann. Rein physiologisch wären die Frauen im Vorteil. Ihre Orgasmusfähigkeit ist theoretisch unbegrenzt, sie können immer und viele Male hintereinander. Theoretisch, wie gesagt. Tatsächlich leiden nicht wenige Frauen darunter, noch nie den sexuellen Höhepunkt erlebt zu haben. Nur 15 Prozent der Frauen kämem relativ problemlos zum Orgasmus, berichtet eine Sexualwissenschaftlerin. 74 Prozent müssten der Lust regelmäßig mit Sextoys oder Masturbation auf die Sprünge helfen. Die Anwesenheit des Mannes scheint also nicht besonders hilfreich zu sein. Für die Wissenschaftlerin ist es gerade der weibliche Wunsch, dem Partner das Gefühl zu geben, dass man sexuell befriedigt ist, der den Orgasmus für Frauen so schwierig macht. Die Sexologin rät, den Orgasmus gewissermaßen zu entmythisieren. Es ginge ganz gut auch ohne den finalen Kick. Das wiederum entspanne den Mann - und damit auch die Partnerin. Am Ende kämen beide doch ans Ziel. 
Ich meine, dass es wohl manchmal auch angebracht sein könnte, wenn die Frau gerade dem in seiner sexuellen Fähigkeit eingeschränkten Mann hin und wieder einen Orgasmus vortäuscht. Auch das könnte man unter Liebe einordnen.

*"Ich glaube, man kann sich in jedem Alter ändern, aber es ist viel besser, es jetzt zu tun"*
(Rita Mae Brown, amerikanische Schriftstellerin)

----------


## GüntherS

Hallo Hutschi,




> Ich meine, dass es wohl manchmal auch angebracht sein könnte, wenn die Frau gerade dem in seiner sexuellen Fähigkeit eingeschränkten Mann hin und wieder einen Orgasmus vortäuscht. Auch das könnte man unter Liebe einordnen.


hast du das wirklich ernst gemeint? Der Gedanke, dass mir meine Frau aus Rücksicht einen Orgasmus vorspielen würde, ist *für mich* furchtbar. Das wäre _für mich_ kein Liebesbeweis sondern eher das Gegenteil. Wenn es mir (öfter) nicht gelingt, sie zum Orgasmus zu bringen, dann erwarte ich, dass sie mir (bei Gelegenheit) sagt, was ihr fehlt. Damit meine ich jetzt nicht nur technische Tipps sondern natürlich auch, was ihr atmosphärisch fehlt.

----------


## GüntherS

Hallo Anemone,
danke für deine offene und ehrliche Schilderung deiner Situation. Das kann ich gut nachvollziehen. Ich habe ja selbst auch gesagt, dass mir die Spontanität fehlt, auch wenn das eigentlich bei mir mehr eine theoretische Sache ist. Aber unerfüllbare Vorstellungen und Gedanken können ja auch belastend sein.

Ich wollte nur darauf hinweisen, dass es in einer schon länger bestehenden Beziehung zwangsläufig und auch ohne ED sexuelle Wünsche und Bedürfnisse gibt, die mit dem Partner nicht gelebt werden können. Wie ein Paar mit solchen Interessenkonflikten umgeht, sagt sehr viel über die Beziehung aus. Ich finde es z.B. toll, dass du deinem Mann ehrlich sagst, was dir fehlt und nicht als falscher Rücksichtnahme so tust, als würde dir die neue Situation nichts ausmachen.

Dein Beitrag von gestern klingt allerdings anders, als das was du heute gesagt hast:



> Und denoch, es ist da, das Gefühl, der Wunsch und die Phantasie, mal wieder den GV richtig ausführen zu können. wissen zu wollen, wie fühlt sich das eigentlich noch an.


Das hat sich für mich so angehört, als würdest du sagen, dass es mit einem Partner mit ED keinen richtigen GV gibt. Und das kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.

Übrigens ist geplanter Sex für mich nicht automatisch gleichbedeutend mit weniger gutem Sex. Natürlich hat spontaner Sex einen großen Reit. Aber es kann auch sehr befriedigend sein, wenn man des Sex plant und dabei auch für die passende Atmosphäre sorgt.

----------


## wowinke

Liebe Anemone,

beeindruckend.

alles Gute und Gruß

Wolfgang

----------


## Konrad

Sicher gibt es Leute, die weder vor der OP noch nach der OP wissen, was guter Sex ist und immer schon nur geplant haben. Planen kann man bei Kinderwunsch.Sonst macht das keinen Sinn. 
UND, ich kenne keinen bei dem nach der OP Sex wie früher war !






> Hallo Anemone,
> 
> 
> Das hat sich für mich so angehört, als würdest du sagen, dass es mit einem Partner mit ED keinen richtigen GV gibt. Und das kann ich nicht nachvoll-ziehen. 
> 
> 
> Übrigens ist geplanter Sex für mich nicht automatisch gleichbedeutend mit weniger gutem Sex. Natürlich hat spontaner Sex einen großen Reit. Aber es kann auch sehr befriedigend sein, wenn man des Sex plant und dabei auch für die passende Atmosphäre sorgt.

----------


## Pinguin

Hallo Günther,




> Der Gedanke, dass mir meine Frau aus Rücksicht einen Orgasmus vorspielen würde, ist *für mich* furchtbar.


wenn Du die Aussage der Sexologin berücksichtigen würdest, müsste Dir klar sein, dass Du sicher schon häufiger, ohne es gemerkt zu haben, eine solche Situation erlebt hast. Es sei denn, Du hast in Deinem Leben nur mit dieser einen Frau Erfahrungen gesammelt, und die Dir bestimmt auf Rückfrage auch versichern würde, Dir niemals einen Orgasmus vorgespielt zu haben. Manchmal hilft sogar ein wenig Egoismus, um mit so einem Ablauf wieder seinen Seelenfrieden zu finden. Der gemeinsame, also zum gleichen Zeitpunkt erlebte Höhepunkt stellt sicher das Optimum des Erreichbaren dar, dürfte aber in vielen Partnerschaften eher die Ausnahme sein, und dann erst recht heisst es, dem noch nicht zum Orgasmus gekommenen Mann oder der Frau noch dabei behilflich zu sein. Dir wird das sicher so oder so gelingen.

*"Es ist besser, ein Problem zu erörtern, ohne es zu entscheiden, als es zu entscheiden, ohne es erörtert zu haben"*
(Joseph Joubert, französischer Moralist)

----------


## caroline

Wenn wir alle mal ehrlich sind müssen wir doch sagen:der Verzicht und die Anpassung liegen auf beiden Seiten und muß von beiden gemeinsam getragen umd gemeinsam bewältigt werden und wird wohl von beiden Partnern gleich (schwer) gefühlt.
liebe Grüße Caroline

----------


## GeorgS

Anemone, (gr.) das Windröschen,

hat uns Mannsbildern mit einer Reflexions-Windböe  bewusst gemacht, welch ein beglückendes Geschenk der Liebesakt*) sein kann, wenn er nicht höhepunktfixiert ist, sondern möglichst viele Aspekte menschlichen Erlebens einbezieht. Danke.

Meine Frau empfindet ähnlich und versteht Dein „ ...Gefühl ... und die Phantasie, ... wissen zu wollen, wie fühlt sich das eigentlich noch an...“. Es ist ein archetypisches Gefühl der Menschwerdung – und die zwei, Mann und Frau, werden eins sein - ein Gefühl, das in unserer hektischen, konsumorientierten Welt zuweilen deformiert wird. Die Liebesvereinigung*) empfindet meine Frau nicht als Penetration*)

Erektile Dysfunktion ist ein *Teilverlust an Lebensfreude*. Schönfärberei, Beschwichtigung und Verdrängung sind nicht hilfreich.

Echte Gefühle wahrnehmen, zulassen und sich austauschen - 

„Mein Mann selbst sagte neulich zu mir, dass der Anblick der sichtbaren Erregung mir sicherlich fehlen würde. Dann sag ich deutlich ja, tut es. Dann witzeln wir darüber und weiter geht's.“
oder wie es Günther nach der flapsigen Bemerkung anklingen lässt (#16):
„ ...möchte ich aber auch nicht so tun, als ob es mir nichts ausmachen würde, dass ich meine natürliche Erektionsfähigkeit verloren habe. Das tut mir auch nach 12 Jahren manchmal noch weh.“

- helfen den Verzicht und die Anpassung *gemeinsam* zu tragen und *gemeinsam* zu bewältigen, wie caroline es so treffend erfühlt hat (# 28).

Hallo Anemone,
wie ich dem Profil entnehme, ist Dein Mann einseitig nerverhaltend operiert und die ED sei dann kein Dauerproblem. Möge es kein leeres Versprechen sein, wünscht Euch von Herzen


GeorgS


--------------------------------------------
*) Die Fachbegriffe  GV oder Penetration (= Eindringung, Durchdringung, Durchsetzung) 
mag ich in dem o.a. Zusammenhang nicht benutzen.

----------


## SabiMa

> Hallo,
> jetzt, nachdem fast 18 Monate seit meiner RP vorbei sind, mache ich mir immer mehr Gedanken zu meiner Beziehung.
> Im Gespräch mit der Partnerin eines anderen Betroffenen wurde mir deutlich, wie "blank die Seele" einer Frau liegen kann, weil das Sexleben nicht mehr so ist, wie es war. Sie berichtete mir von einer anderen "betroffenen Partnerin", die sie kennt, die sich nach ein paar Monaten einen Liebhaber sucht und den auch parallel, nur für den Sex wohl beibehält.
> 
> Jetzt einmal eine direkte Frage, auch wenn sie sehr persönlich sein sollte:
> 
> Gibt es häufiger Trennungen oder permamente (Sex)-Beziehungen von Partnerinnen der "Betroffenen"? Ich denke da, ohne unseren älteren Männern die Bedeutung und die Notwendigkeit eines guten Sexuallebens in Frage stellen zu wollen, im Gegenteil, an die unter 60jährigen. Denn ich könnte mir Vorstellen, dass die Bereitschaft einer Partnerin mit 50 sich deswegen zu trennen größer sein wird, als mit 65+.
> 
> Heikles Thema, denke ich, aber sicher manchmal harte Realität.


Hallo SunTzu,

Also wenn mein Partner an deiner Stelle wäre ich würde ihn nicht verlassen, nur weil unser Sexleben blockiert ist! Ich würde zwar erwarten das er andere "Aufmerksamkeiten" macht. Stell dir vor wie es in deinem Teenagerzeit war, und deine Freundin noch Jungfrau war und wollte noch warten, oder ist dir das nie passiert? Das ist jetzt dieselbe Situation nur umgekehrt. Sprich mit ihr, frag sie was sie möchte.

----------


## SunTzu

Hallo SabiMa,

ganz ehrlich, und Du darfst mich durchaus zurechtweisen, ich kann Deine Antwort nicht nachvollziehen.
Ich hatte nie in meiner Teenagerzeit eine Jungfrau, sehe aber auch die Bedürfnisse im reifen Alter und die "Ängste und Unsicherheiten" im Tenageralter durchaus differenziert. Wenn Sex und Liebe eine Einheit sind ist es optimal, wenn Liebe mit Sex keine Einheit darstellt, ist es nicht optimal, wenn wir die subtilen Bedürfnisse einmal undifferenziert betrachten. Ich finde es gut alle "Aufmerksamkeiten" der Frau entgegenzubringen, aber die Bedürfnisse werden halt nicht immer gegenseitig möglich sein. Ein Orgasmus ist gut für drei Tage gute Laune, deshalb sagte schon Martin Luther: "Die Woche zwier, macht im Jahr Hundertvier, das schadet weder ihm noch ihr". Aber genau das ist ja meine Frage gewesen, wie empfindet Frau diese Einschränkung, wenn die Bedürfnisse aufgrund der Erkrankung nicht mehr in Einklang zu bringen sind?
Ich fragte mich ganz kurz, was Du mit "anderen Aufmerksamkeiten" meintest, Aufmerksamkeiten jenseits der Erotik, oder als Variante in der Erotik? Und was ist wenn der Mann diese Varianten beispielsweise nicht mag, nicht kann, nicht mit seiner Einstellung vereinbaren kann, nicht mehr will - hat dann Frau halt "Pech in diesem Leben"?

"Sprich mit ihr", sicher!!!! Ich empfehle dann mal das Buch von Klaus Heer, Psychologe - "über die Sprachlosigkeit in den Schlafzimmern" zu lesen und er bezieht sich nur auf die Partnerschaft ohne Erkrankung. Und nach einer solch massiven Erkrankung  soll dass einfacher sein? Ich denke das Gegenteil ist oft der Fall.
Ich will auf keinen Fall provozierend argumentieren, aber ich will auf gar keinen Fall blauäugig sein und immer nur von absolutem Verständnis und Rücksicht ausgehen, deshalb formuliere ich es einmal ohne die "rosa Farbe".
LG
SunTzu

----------


## SabiMa

Ich habe auch Psychologie studiert und habe auch Erfahrungen damit dass man einfach Mut haben soll! Wenn ihr offen zu einander seit  ist das die beste Lösung! Ich verstehe auch deine Ängste aber wenn eine Frau einen Mann liebt dann hat sie auch Verständnis für fast alles. Hast du schon daran gedacht wenn diese andere Partnerin der anderen Betroffenen fremd gegangen ist, dann war sie vielleicht nicht so sehr verliebt oder hatte einfach kein Verständnis. Du kennst deine Partnerin am besten, ich kann von hier dir nichts genaues sagen außer es zu versuchen. Ich bin eine Frau und ich würde das schätzen, und die meisten Frauen die ich kenne, kämpfen mit ihren Partner, weil die Männer nicht so offen sind wie die Frauen und nicht über ihre Probleme und Wünsche sprechen!

----------


## Pinguin

*Endless Story*

Hallo, zu dem in Rede stehenden Thema existieren in diesem Forum etliche Threads. Man und Mann und Frau könnten noch Tagelang um den heißen Brei herumreden. Es wird immer auf die individuellen Gegebenheiten ankommen. Auch in *diesem* Thread dreht sich alles im Kreise und es gibt keine wirkliche Lösung. Es sei denn, man ist selbst mit dem zufrieden, was man noch hat. Auch *hier* wird sehr intensiv berichtet. *Schon 2006* hat man sich damit beschäftigt.

*Das* *Leben** ist kurz, weniger wegen der kurzen* *Zeit**, die es dauert, sondern weil uns von dieser kurzen Zeit fast keine bleibt, es zu genießen.*
(Jean-Jacques Rousseau)

----------


## Carlacita

Hallo,

da ich hier neu im Forum bin und als Frau eines Betroffenen (Prostata wurde komplett entfernt und es konnte leider nur einseitig die Nervenstränge erhalten werden) habe ich die vielen Fragen und Antworten sehr gerne und aufmerksam gelesen. Mein Mann hat das Ganze sehr gut überstanden und hat mir mehr oder weniger zu verstehen gegeben, daß er gar keine Lust mehr hat - was mich sehr geschockt hat. Das eigentliche Problem ist, dass man von seinem Partner keinerlei Streicheleinheiten, Liebkosungen,Nähe etc. mehr bekommt. Die Penetration ist eigentlich unwichtig - wenn man das Liebesleben halt anders gestaltet. Ich bin sehr offen für alles Schöne - würde alles tun um ihm zu gefallen und um unsere Erotik anzufachen. Und da er ja auch orgasmusfähig ist wäre doch ein Umdenken in den Köpfen der Männer (bzw. meines Mannes) angebracht. 
Da aber keine Lust existiert - suchen sich die Frauen dann irgenwann einen Ersatz-Kuschel-Bär.
Ich weiß langsam auch nicht mehr weiter.....
Und noch eine Frage bzgl. Penisgröße nach der Entfernung: Bei meinem Mann ist so gut wie kein Penis mehr da - hat Jemand damit Erfahrung und ist das Normal??? 

Eine traurige Carlacita

----------


## Helmut.2

Grüß Dich Carlacita,

wann wurde denn dein Mann operiert und wurde da kein *Kieler Konzept* durchgeführt? *hier* kannst Du noch mehr darüber lesen.

Hat dein Mann schon mal nach der OP das Testosteron und PSA messen lassen?
Bis später, Helmut

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo Carlacita,



> von Carlacita: Und noch eine Frage bzgl. Penisgröße nach der Entfernung: Bei meinem Mann ist so gut wie kein Penis mehr da - hat Jemand damit Erfahrung und ist das Normal???


 Nun, die Penisgröße hat sich nach der OP -Du meinst die Länge- nicht verändert!

Die Harnröhre verläuft durch die Prostata und wenn z. B. die Prostata eine Längenmaß von etwa 3 - 5 cm hat, wird auch die Harnröhre entsprechen beim entfernen der Prostata gekürzt mit der Ausnahme des äußeren Harnschließmuskels er bleibt bestehen und wenn er nicht bei der OP verletzt worden ist, ist man auch danach kontinent. Die gekürzte Harnröhre wird etwas an die Harnblase herangezogen und an der Selben angenäht.

Jetzt passiert folgendes, der Penis wird natürlich auch etwas 2-3 cm in den unteren Beckenraum gezogen und wenn der Penis nicht beschnitten ist, hat er noch mehr an Vorhaut wie vorher und kann unter Umständen behinterlich sein, denn ich kann es mir gut vorstellen, denn ich bin beschnitten und nach der OP hatte ich ein Gefühl als währe meine Vorhaut nie entfernt worden.

Wenn nach der OP nach Tagen nicht gleich mit dem Kieler Konzept begonnen wird verkümmern nach relativ Zeit recht schnell die Schwellkörper und ohne sie, ein erigiertes Glied nicht möglich ist. Natürlich muß man(n), im wahrsten Sinn an sich selbst Arbeiten, daß der liebe Kerl wieder hoch kommt und beide, Frau und Mann wieder gemeinsam am Sexleben teilhaben können.

Behilflich dabei kann auch ein Vakuumgerät sein, das der Mann bei *Erektile Dysfunktion* benutzen kann und darüber solltet Ihr gemeinsam mit dem Urologen besprechen, meistens hat Er so ein Gerät, das man zu Hause 4 - 6 Wochen erproben kann und bei Zustimmung, kann das Gerät durch ein Rezept vom Arzt bezogen werden oder auch selbst kaufen.

Habe nicht alle deine Probleme erläutern können aber wir sind doch nich aus der Welt und wünschen Euch alles Gute
Helmut

----------


## SabiMa

> Hallo,
> 
> da ich hier neu im Forum bin und als Frau eines Betroffenen (Prostata wurde komplett entfernt und es konnte leider nur einseitig die Nervenstränge erhalten werden) habe ich die vielen Fragen und Antworten sehr gerne und aufmerksam gelesen. Mein Mann hat das Ganze sehr gut überstanden und hat mir mehr oder weniger zu verstehen gegeben, daß er gar keine Lust mehr hat - was mich sehr geschockt hat. Das eigentliche Problem ist, dass man von seinem Partner keinerlei Streicheleinheiten, Liebkosungen,Nähe etc. mehr bekommt. Die Penetration ist eigentlich unwichtig - wenn man das Liebesleben halt anders gestaltet. Ich bin sehr offen für alles Schöne - würde alles tun um ihm zu gefallen und um unsere Erotik anzufachen. Und da er ja auch orgasmusfähig ist wäre doch ein Umdenken in den Köpfen der Männer (bzw. meines Mannes) angebracht. 
> Da aber keine Lust existiert - suchen sich die Frauen dann irgenwann einen Ersatz-Kuschel-Bär.
> Ich weiß langsam auch nicht mehr weiter.....
> Und noch eine Frage bzgl. Penisgröße nach der Entfernung: Bei meinem Mann ist so gut wie kein Penis mehr da - hat Jemand damit Erfahrung und ist das Normal??? 
> 
> Eine traurige Carlacita


 
Hallo Carlacita,

Vielen Dank für deine schöne Beitrag, genau das habe ich versucht hier zu erklären das die Frauen nicht so funktionieren wie die Männer, wir sind für alles schöne offen, für uns bedeutet nicht nur Geschlechtsverkehr Erotik. Aber für alle Männer würde ich eine Sexualität Gruppe empfehlen, dort können sie lernen wie man mit eine Frau umgeht ohne das eine zu machen. 
Viel Spaß beim lesen und vergisst nicht, Wille müsst ihr haben.

----------


## Helmut.2

Liebe SabiMa,



> von SabiMa: Aber für alle Männer würde ich eine Sexualität Gruppe empfehlen, dort können sie lernen wie man mit eine Frau umgeht ohne das eine zu machen.


 Ich weiß, daß ich schon wieder in ein Fettnäpfchen getreten bin und das spätestens jetzt als ich festgestellt habe, da sich Carlacita nach meinem Beitrag nicht mehr hat blicken lassen den geschweige eine Antwort warum denn auch.


> von Carlacita: Da aber keine Lust existiert - suchen sich die Frauen dann irgenwann einen Ersatz-Kuschel-Bär.


Nach 11 Jahren ohne GV und nur vom schmusen od. kuscheln wird das Verhältnis zu meiner Frau und meiner Psyche auch nicht besser! Habe mir soviel vorgenommen das Eine oder das Andere hier einzubringen, lieber lasse es dabei bewenden.


Über dieses Problem wurde schon des Öfteren darüber diskutiert und im KISP => http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...lbs-index.html => Nebenwirkungen => Sexuelles Interesse, Verlust des ~ unter Androgenentzug

Übrigen, ein Profil einzugeben währe auch nicht schlecht, damit man vom Papa auch ein Bisschen mehr erfährt!
Gruß, Helmut

----------


## christinew

Fakt ist doch, wenns nicht geht, dann geht es nicht, und mein Mann kann garantiert nichts dafür, und Fakt ist auch er bedeutet mir noch genauso viel wie vor 39 Jahren, als wir uns kennen gelernt haben, nur halt auf einer anderen Ebene, ja verdammt noch mal, wir hatten uns unser Rentnerleben  garantiert auch anders vorgestellt, mein Gott, ich will ihn nicht belasten, ich will ihm helfen.
Christine

----------


## Eren1950

> Und noch eine Frage bzgl. Penisgröße nach der Entfernung: Bei meinem Mann ist so gut wie kein Penis mehr da - hat Jemand damit Erfahrung und ist das Normal???


 
Das stimmt bzgl. Penisgröße. Zumindest bei mir war das auch so. Im Durchschnitt dürfte ca. 1-2 cm fehlen. Ich habe keine Ahnung ob andere Betroffene vor der OP darauf aufmerksam gemacht werden aber mich hat kein Arzt diesbezüglich informiert. Gleich nach der OP schaut es sowieso sehr klein aus und man ist erschrocken ob überhaupt noch etwas vorhanden ist. Wenn man nichts dagegen unternimmt bzw sexuell inaktiv bleibt, kann ich mir vorstellen, daß die Länge noch mehr darunter leidet.
Ich habe auch erst durch recherchieren im Internet darüber mehr erfahren.
Aber das dürfte für die Männer eher ein psychologisches Problem darstellen. Um ehrlich zu sein, hatte ich am Anfang auch meine Bedenken aber mit der Zeit gewöhnt man sich an alles. Für meine Frau war das auch kein Problem. Aber jeder Mensch ist halt anders und es kann sein, daß die Psyche bzw Sex beinträchtigt ist wenn die Schrumpfung sehr signifikant ist.

----------


## Eren1950

[quote=SabiMa;40161] 
...das die Frauen nicht so funktionieren wie die Männer, wir sind für alles schöne offen, für uns bedeutet nicht nur Geschlechtsverkehr Erotik. Aber für alle Männer würde ich eine Sexualität Gruppe empfehlen, dort können sie lernen wie man mit eine Frau umgeht ohne das eine zu machen.... 
quote]

wie wahr...

----------


## artisun51

ich kann mich an alle mögichen NM erinnern, aber dieser Punkt wurde bis jetzt weder vor noch nach der OP angesprochen. Bis jetzt bin ich aber noch nicht aktiv, da ich noch Beschwerden habe nach DK-Entfernung -die waren aber mit DK deutlich stärker-, trotzdem, daher u. wegen der Inkontinenz tagsüber,  habe ich noch null Bock das zu testen. Habe aber heute einen Termin beim Uro, da werde ich mal nachfragen was er für Möglichkeiten sieht.

Gruss artisun

----------


## SabiMa

_Nach 11 Jahren ohne GV und nur vom schmusen od. kuscheln wird das Verhältnis zu meiner Frau und meiner Psyche auch nicht besser! Habe mir soviel vorgenommen das Eine oder das Andere hier einzubringen, lieber lasse es dabei bewenden._


Also mich beschäftigt diese Thema sehr weil es nicht nur Menschen betrifft die an Prostata leiden sondern alle die sehr lange zusammen sind. Man muss nicht bei die Frau das Problem suchen sondern bei den Kranken, das ist normal, so wie ich bei vielen Prostata Kranken gemerkt habe, alleine Medikamenten helfen dich von dieser Krankheit nicht aus. Man erlebt sehr viele Änderungen die normalerweise nicht auftreten würden, und damit klar zu kommen ist es sehr schwer. Deswegen sollten die Ärzte empfehlen auch eine psychologische Therapie zu machen, und bei der letzte Therapie auch die Frau mitnehmen und zusammen die Probleme zu besprechen ( nicht alles nur das was die Frau auch betrifft ). Von anderen Prostata betroffenen habe ich erfahren dass für Libidoverlust Vitamin E gut sei. 
Meine Frage wäre würdet ihr einen Psychologen besuchen um eure Psyche zu retten?

----------


## BurgerH

> Meine Frage wäre würdet ihr einen Psychologen besuchen um eure Psyche zu retten?


Hallo,

auf jeden Fall. 

In unserer Region gibtr es einen Psychologen, der sogar ein Buch über "Sexualität und Krebs" geschrieben hat.

Außerdem habe ich im Rahmen meiner Selbsthilfetätigkeit eine gute Paar- und Sexualtherapeutin kennengelernbt.

Wenn ich allerdings einen Betroffenen auf die Mögichkeit einer Therapie anspreche, bekomme ich meist die klassische, blöde männliche Antwort
"Ich bin doch nicht verrückt!"

Aber nicht nur in der Sexualproblematik sondern auch bei Depressionen, die gerne durch eine Rezidiv beim Krebskranken ausgelöst werden können, halte ich eine Gesprächstherapie für hilfreich.

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger
Selbsthilfegruppe Prostatakrebs Rhein-Neckar e.V.

----------


## Helmut.2

Grüß Dich SabiMa,



> von SabiMa: Deswegen sollten die Ärzte empfehlen auch eine psychologische Therapie zu machen, und bei der letzte Therapie auch die Frau mitnehmen und zusammen die Probleme zu besprechen ( nicht alles nur das was die Frau auch betrifft ).


 Bin schon paar Jahre bei einem Dr. med. Dipl.-Psych. FA für Psychiatrie und Neurologie; FA für Psychotherapeutische Medizin und da bin ich mit meiner Frau auch gemeinsam und auch alleine da, weil ich mehrere Baustellen habe unter anderem -nicht nur PCa- WS-Syndrom, Tinnitus, Diabetes mellitus und noch anderes!

Am 21.07.09 habe ich einen Termin in der Berufsgenossenschaftliche Unfallklinik da bekomme ich in der Tagesklinik eine Thermokoagulation Behandlung durchgeführt!
Der Arzt der diese Behandlung durchführt kenne ich schon von von den vorhergehenden Therapien der Kryodenervation der Facettengelenke das hat leider nicht lange gehalten nun versuchen wir es mit Thermo. Der Vorschlag meines Orthopäden.

Wie gesagt, zu viele Baustellen, leider. Alles Gute für Dich
Helmut

----------


## Pinguin

*Immer noch fehlendes Profil*

Hallo Sabima, wie oft möchtest Du uns denn noch *diesen* Link präsentieren? Besser wäre es, Du würdest das schon mehrfach erbetene Profil von Dir mal hier einstellen!!

*"Bei großen Unternehmungen allen zu gefallen ist schwierig"*
(Solon, griechischer Philosoph)

----------


## GüntherS

> Meine Frage wäre würdet ihr einen Psychologen besuchen um eure Psyche zu retten?


Diese Frage ist mir zu pauschal. Ich meine, dass bei psychischen Problemen in einer Partnerschaft eine abgestufte Vorgehensweise sinnvoll ist. Die erste Wahl bei der Bewältigung des Problems ist natürlich das offene und klare Gespräch der Partner. Das kann allerdings auch misslingen, schließlich haben wir alle nicht in der Schule gelernt, wie man Probleme anspricht und mit unterschiedliche Wahrnehmungen umgeht. Unergiebige Gespräche zeigen sich z.B. darin, dass     
das Gespräch in gegenseitigen Vorwürfen und Schuldzuweisungen endet,ein Partner beleidigt schweigt und dadurch das Gespräch beendet,alle Gespräche immer wieder um das selbe Thema kreisen und kein Fortschritt erkennbar wird,Absprachen nicht eingehalten werden.
Wenn Gespräche mit dem Partner regelmäßig unbefriedigend enden, dann ist es vielleicht sinnvoll, dass jeder Partner für sich das Problem mit einem Menschen seines Vertrauens bespricht. Das kann unter Umständen auch in einer Selbsthilfegruppe oder mit einem einzelnen vertrauenswürdigen Mitglied geschehen. Führt dieser Weg nicht weiter, dann ist professionelle Hilfe angesagt, zunächst in Form einer Paarberatung. Dafür gibt es Beratungsstellen wie z.B. ProFamilia. Die Berater werden schnell erkennen, ob das Problem im Rahmen einer Paarberatung geklärt werden, oder ob eine tiefer gehende Therapie notwendig ist.

Übrigens: nicht jeder Psychotherapeut ist in der Lage, mit sexuellen Problemen umzugehen. Dazu bedarf es besonderer Kenntnisse und Erfahrungen.

----------


## Pinguin

*Imponderabilien*

Hallo Günther,




> Übrigens: nicht jeder Psychotherapeut ist in der Lage, mit sexuellen Problemen umzugehen. Dazu bedarf es besonderer Kenntnisse und Erfahrungen.


dieser Feststellung kann man sich unumwunden anschließen. Schließlich spielt sich der primär notwendige Vorgang ohnehin zunächst im Kopf ab und nicht um die Lenden herum.

*"Die Frauen lieben die einfachen Dinge des Lebens, zum Beispiel die Männer"*
(William S. Maugham, englischer Schriftsteller und Arzt)

----------


## Pinguin

*Vorgetäuschter Orgasmus*

Hallo Günther, heute nimmt mal eine viel gelesene überregionale Tageszeitung *hier* Stellung zu obigem Thema.

*"Wer hohe Türme bauen will, muss lange beim Fundament verweilen"*
(Anton Bruckner)

----------


## GüntherS

Hallo Hutschi,
ich habe nie bezweifelt, dass es viele vorgetäuschte Orgasmen gibt. Ich habe nur reagiert, als du einen vorgetäuschten Orgasmus als Liebesbeweis der Partnerin eines Mannes mit Erektionsstörungen bezeichnet hast. Meine Aussage war, dass _ich_ auf solche "Liebesbeweise" gerne verzichte. Ich bin nun mal überzeugt davon, dass auch ein Mann mit Erektionsstörungen ein guter Liebhaber sein oder werden kann, wenn beide Partner offen ihre sexuellen Wünsche und Erwartungen austauschen. Wenn du es als Liebesbeweis empfindest, wenn dir deine Partnerin einen Orgasmus vorspielt, dann ist das ja ok.

----------


## Pinguin

*Liebesbeweis*

Hallo Günther, die Formulierung Liebesbeweis ist in dem von Dir noch einmal vorgestellten Ablauf sicher nicht so ganz glücklich. Wenn das meine Worte gewesen sein sollten - ich müsste recherchieren - dann sind sie tatsächlich so nicht angebracht. Man könnte dafür schlicht und einfach sagen, und zwar immer aus der Sicht der Frau, die ihrem Mann nicht zusätzlich Kummer bereiten möchte, weil er eben etwas gehandicapt ist, Rücksichtnahme. Ich finde, dass das doch durchaus auch ohne besondere schauspielerische Fähigkeiten praktiziert werden kann. Es ist doch auch nicht unbedingt erforderlich, dass man sich über diesen Punkt austauschen muss. Das kann doch ganz diskret über die Bühne gehen, und dem Mann ist geholfen, ohne dass seine Männlichkeit oder was auch immer auf dem Prüfstand gestellt wurde. Das muss doch nicht unter der Flagge Liebesbeweis laufen, denn unter wirklicher Liebe verstehe ich im Grunde etwas völlig anderes.

*"Der Strom der Wahrheit fliesst durch Kanäle von Irrtümern"*
(TAGORE)

----------


## GüntherS

Hallo Hutschi,
du hast zwar nicht wörtlich von einem "Liebesbeweis" gesprochen, aber dem Sinn nach:



> *Auch das Heucheln muss erlaubt sein
> *Ich meine, dass es wohl manchmal auch angebracht sein könnte, wenn die Frau gerade dem in seiner sexuellen Fähigkeit eingeschränkten Mann hin und wieder einen Orgasmus vortäuscht. Auch das könnte man unter Liebe einordnen.





> Man könnte dafür schlicht und einfach sagen, und zwar immer aus der Sicht der Frau, die ihrem Mann nicht zusätzlich Kummer bereiten möchte, weil er eben etwas gehandicapt ist, Rücksichtnahme.


Wir haben einfach unterschiedliche Ansichten in diesem Punkt. Das ist ja auch nicht schlimm, im Gegenteil. Ich verzichte gerne auf solche Rücksichtnahme, weil ich fest davon überzeugt bin, dass der offene Austausch über die sexuellen Wünsche und Erwartungen zu einer für beide Partner befriedigenden Sexualität führen kann. Praktisch jeder Mann mit Erektionsstörungen kann Wege finden, wie er trotzdem eine Erektion bekommt. Auf der anderen Seite gibt es auch Spielarten der Sexualität, die keine Erektion benötigen, aber trotzdem für beide Partner zum Höhepunkt führen _können_. Da kann jedes Paar einen für beide passenden Weg finden: entweder nur mit Medikamenten bzw. Hilfsmitteln oder ganz ohne, oder mal so, mal so. (Natürlich gilt das so uneingeschränkt nur dann, wenn die Libido und die Empfindlichkeit der Eichel nicht beeinträchtigt ist). Ich habe Paare erlebt, bei denen die Erektionsstörung dazu geführt hat, dass neue Wege beschritten wurden und die Sexualität neu belebt wurde.

Ich sage damit übrigens nicht, dass es mir nicht ab und zu weh tut, dass meine Erektionsfähigkeit dahin ist. Aber das lässt sich nicht durch einen vorgespielten Orgasmus beheben.

----------


## Konrad

mir macht es auch sorgen, dass die potenz nicht mehr wir früher funktioniert. wenn ich hier aber was lese mit vorheucheln und so und sich gleichzeitig fast 80 jährige über ein schönes bild mit bierdeckeln aufregen, vertehe ich diese heuchelei und doppelmoral nicht mehr so ganz.
solche leute sollten sich zu sex-fragen sicher nicht mehr äußern

----------


## Pinguin

*Doppelmoral ?*

Hallo Konrad,




> wenn ich hier aber was lese mit vorheucheln und so und sich gleichzeitig fast 80 jährige über ein schönes bild mit bierdeckeln aufregen, vertehe ich diese heuchelei und doppelmoral nicht mehr so ganz.
> solche leute sollten sich zu sex-fragen sicher nicht mehr äußern


das eine hat mit dem anderen überhaupt nichts zu tun. Ich hatte und habe nichts gegen diese 2 knackigen, wenn auch spärlich bebusten - ich liebe es üppiger- jungen Damen, um das klar zu stellen. Nur diese Einlage war im Zusammenhang mit meinem Hobby, das ich wohl einmal zu viel erwähnt habe, völlig unangebracht. Stenografieren und Bierkrüge sammeln, was nicht zu meinen Hobbys zählt, dann um den Vorschlag, doch Bierdeckel zu sammeln zu ergänzen, war das, was mir unter Hinzufügung der Fotos von jungen Mächen mit aufgeklebten Bierdeckeln, nicht gefiel. Ich kam mir veralbert vor, und das muss man doch nicht unwidersprochen hinnehmen. Ob ein 80-Jähriger zum Thema Sex noch kompetente Meinung zu äußern in der Lage ist, vermag ich nicht schlüssig zu beurteilen, denn ich werde erst 76. In vier weiteren Jahren hat schon so mancher nicht nur sein Liebesleben aufgegeben, sondern schon längst ins Gras gebissen. Deine Vorliebe für Intimitäten mit der Schwiegermutter würde ich sogar tolerieren, wenn die Schwiegermutter all die Vorzüge hat, die ich an einer Frau so schätze. Du siehst also Konrad, so ein Sex- oder Moralmuffel bin ich gar nicht. 




> Wir haben einfach unterschiedliche Ansichten in diesem Punkt. Das ist ja auch nicht schlimm, im Gegenteil. Ich verzichte gerne auf solche Rücksichtnahme, weil ich fest davon überzeugt bin, dass der offene Austausch über die sexuellen Wünsche und Erwartungen zu einer für beide Partner befriedigenden Sexualität führen kann. Praktisch jeder Mann mit Erektionsstörungen kann Wege finden, wie er trotzdem eine Erektion bekommt. Auf der anderen Seite gibt es auch Spielarten der Sexualität, die keine Erektion benötigen, aber trotzdem für beide Partner zum Höhepunkt führen können.


Man kann wohl davon ausgehen, dass Du etliche Jahre jünger bist als ich. Diese Tatsache spielt sicher auch eine ganz entscheidende Rolle bei der Einordnung von Prioritäten. Ein der Erfüllung des natürlichen nicht nur menschlichen Triebes dienender Intimitätenaustausch verläuft sicher in einer ganz anderen Dimension, wenn sich die beteiligten Partner in einem noch relativ jugendlichen Alter befinden. Auch das Aneinanderkuscheln kann zu einem tiefen Wohlbefinden führen, das Ausgeglichenheit, Zufriedenheit und eine innere Harmonie erzeugen kann. Man kann sich danach ähnlich entspannt und erholt fühlen, man kann dieses stille Verständnis wohl noch mehr genießen, als den kurzen Höhepunkt beim Erreichen des Orgasmus. 
Hier: http://www.bild.de/BILD/unterhaltung...inen-mann.html geht's zum Orgasmus-Training.

*"Jeder, der sich die Fähigkeit erhält, Schönes zu erkennen, wird nie alt werden."*
(Franz Kafka)

----------


## Anonymous1

> Auflockerungen sind in diesem Forum nicht so erwünscht. Bei den von Dir für gut befundenen Fotos handelt es sich jedoch, zumindest bei dem ersteren, um eine plumpe, der Sache nicht angemessene Frivolität. Das hat nix mit Miesepeter und Prüderie zu tun. Es ist einfach nur peinlich.





> Ich hatte und habe nichts gegen diese 2 knackigen, wenn auch spärlich bebusten - ich liebe es üppiger- jungen Damen, um das klar zu stellen. Nur diese Einlage war im Zusammenhang mit meinem Hobby, das ich wohl einmal zu viel erwähnt habe, völlig unangebracht.


Selbsterklärende Doppelmoral!

Im Übrigen ist Bierkrugsammeln ein wunderschönes, weit verbreitetes Hobby. Fast kein Haushalt in Deutschland, in dem nicht ein paar Krüge aufbewahrt und gesammelt werden. Es ist den vielen Bierkrugsammlern gegenüber unfair, intolerant und unangemessen, dieser Leidenschaft nur eine mindere Wertigkeit zuzuordnen, um gleichzeitig die Hobby-Stenografie hochzuloben. Millionen von Kaufleuten, Schreibkräften, Sekretärinnen haben früher Steno gelernt und mehr oder weniger gut gekonnt, also eigentlich nichts Besonderes. Dieser ganze Palaver jetzt hier im Prostatakrebsforum (!), in meinen Augen nichts weiter als eine sehr selbstgefällige Inszenierung.

----------


## LudwigS

Dazu fällt mir folgendes aus meinem Konfirmandenunterricht ein:

*Spr 17,28* Selbst ein Tor, wenn er schwiege, würde für weise gehalten - und für verständig, wenn er den Mund hielte.

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## Pinguin

*Die Gedanken sind frei*

Lieber Ludwig, ich ahne, wem diese Worte gewidmet sind.

*"Wer sagt: hier herrscht Freiheit, der lügt, denn Freiheit herrscht nicht"*

Aus "Die Freiheit, den Mund aufzumachen" von Ernst Fried.

----------


## Konrad

ach ja, hutschi.
verzeih doch auch mal meine unkenntnis zu schönen hobbys.
nehme deine leidensgenossen/mitbetroffenen einfach mal nicht zu ernst in der plauderecke und schon ist alles ok.  ab und an mal leute zu vereppeln ist doch für viele hier aubauend, mindest für das eigene ego.

----------


## hulda_bauer

hallo zusammen , ich hab nach längerer zeit wieder mal hier rein gelesen und muss feststellen , das sich nun doch mehr tut zu diesen thema und das finde ich gut gruß hulda

----------


## SabiMa

> *Immer noch fehlendes Profil*
> 
> Hallo Sabima, wie oft möchtest Du uns denn noch *diesen* Link präsentieren? Besser wäre es, Du würdest das schon mehrfach erbetene Profil von Dir mal hier einstellen!!
> 
> *"Bei großen Unternehmungen allen zu gefallen ist schwierig"*
> (Solon, griechischer Philosoph)



Hutschi, ich versuche zu helfen, ich bin nicht auf sehr viele Seiten aktiv, und lese fast nut Wissenschaftliche Seiten, ohne Bild usw., ich kann also nur Tipps geben die ich auch selbst gelesen habe! Wenn du glaubst dass mein Worte nicht hilfreich sind, kannst du sie einfach ignorieren, was mein Profil betrifft, ich habe mich am Anfang vorgestellt. Ich mag keine Kästchen zu erfüllen. Menschen machen sich dadurch nicht die Eindrücke die sie machen sollten! Psychologie.

----------


## caroline

Bei vielen Paaren die zu einer Therapie oder Sexualberatung kommen stellt sich oft bereits in der 1. Sitzung heraus,dass  nicht die Sexualität an sich das problematische Beziehungselement ist.
Jedes gravierendes Ereignis im Leben von Menschen kann Einschnitte mit sich bringen(Verluste,finanzielle Probleme,Krankheiten,sogar oft die Geburt von Kindern,der Tod von Angehörigen oder Freunden,welche ein stabiles Element im Leben dastellten).
Oft dringen in solchen Situationen in denen Partner besonderst stark gegenseitig gefordert und von einander abhängig  sind und sich, auf welche Art auch immer,eingeschränkt oder gar abhängig fühlen ,generelle Diskrepanzen an die Oberfläche.Diese haben erkennbar oft nichts mit dem vermeindlichen Auslöser zu tun.
Genau wie von  Günther beschrieben treiben Gespräche dann bald vom eigentlichen Thema ab und befinden sich nach kurzer Zeit bereits in der globalen Schuldzuweisungs-Phase -"du hast immer-du hast nie- kurz gesagt ich gut du schlecht".
Hat jetzt einer der Partner Schuldgefühle auf Grund einer Sache die in seiner Person liegt,kann er leicht in eine Ecke gedrängt werden aus der er nicht mehr zu argumentieren getraut was zu einer Art "Beißhemmung" führt(Er wagt es nicht mehr seine Bedüfnisse und seine Vorstellungen offen zu vertreten).Dieser Rückzug führt oft wiederum zu unterschwelligen Agressionen dem Partner gegenüber und schon sind beide in einer neurotischen Situation eingesponnen ohne je das eigentliche Thema berührt zu haben bzw. zu diesem überhaupt durchzudringen.(vielleicht scheuen auch manche bewußt diese Begegnung)
Wie Hutschi so richtig sagt werden Vorgänge dann weiter allein im Kopf manifestiert und noch weniger ausgesprochen bzw angesprochen.Dabei verwandelt sich manchmal ganz heimlich ein körperliches Problem in ein psychisches (unbewußte Verweigerung beispielsweise auf der einen,endlich einen klaren ansprechbaren Angriff -und Streitpunkt mit Alibifunktion auf der anderen Seite.
Bei fast allen Sexualberatungen (wenn es sich nicht um ganz spezielles Auseinandertrifften von Neigungen und Vorlieben handelt) sollte meiner Meinung nach zunächst die bis dato gelebte Stabilität und Übereinstimmung  der Partnerschaft hinterfragt werden,wie groß die Bereitschaft beider bereits von Anfang an war, aufeinander einzugehen, generel Kompromisse zu finden,zu schließen und zuleben. Dies ist in allen Bereichen eines jeden Zusammenlebens von Menschen ja 
unumgänglich z.B. Rücksicht auf Beruf,auf Kinder,auf Hobbys,auf Wesensmerkmale und Vorlieben bzw. Abneigungen des Partners,finanzieller Art u.v.m. .Haben sich bereits schon lange "ungute" Verhaltensmuster und Unzufriedenheiten eingeschlichen?Welche Erwartunden sind eventuell unabängig von der jetzigen Situation und Struktur erfüllt worden oder "auf der Strecke" gelieben. Ein umfangreicher Problemkreis der jedoch auch durchbrochen werden kann,generell geklärt und zu einer völlig neuen oft wesentlich besseren Beziehung führen kann.
Ich persönlich würde jedem der daran denkt sich Hilfe zu holen raten erst ein paar Sitzungen allein zu nehmen,in denen er selbst seine Gefühle,Hoffnungen und mögliche Ängste reflektieren und in Worte kleiden kann.Ideal  sollte dies auch der Partner tun.Dann haben,glaube ich auch  Paarsitzungen bzw. Gesräche den besten Ausgangspunkt.
Übrigens.ich bevorzuge in der Psychotherapie die Logotherapie nach Frankl ,der davon ausgeht,dass man zu jedem Zeitpunkt seines Lebens egal mit welchen Problemen man zu kämpfen hat sein Leben  glücklich gestalten kann.
liebe Grüße Caroline

----------


## GeorgS

Mit der regelmäßigen Einnahme von Avodart (1-0-0) begann die sexuelle Spontaneität zu schwinden. Ein Vers des nicht nur von mir geschätzten Mannes brachte es wieder „ins Lot“:

Öfter fühlt ich schon mit Bangen,
dass das Feuer ausgegangen.
Ja, das gibt sich mit der Reife
Drinnen nicht nur in der Pfeife.
Was die milde Hand gespendet,
hat die Übel abgewendet.

Albert Einstein mit 70 Jahren an die Bibliothekarin Hanna Fontowa, seine späte Liebe * 14.03.1879 - + 18.04.1955

heißsommerliche Grüsse

GeorgS

----------


## Nachteule

Hallo zusammen!

Meinen herzlichen Dank an Anemone, die mir aus dem Herzen spricht:
Es ist NICHTS wie es war und das ist Fakt!
Und es ist eine Frage der bewussten Entscheidung, die Liebe weiter zu leben.
Und es fehlt einiges, das vorher sehr pricklend war.
Und JAWOHL!!! das will ich auch benennen dürfen und nicht so tun müssen, als sei alles wie immer, ja sogar noch sooo viel besser, weil wir ja einen Berg gemeinsam bezwungen haben. 

Meinen Partner habe ich 14 Tage vor seiner 2. Biopsie kennengelernt, weitere 5 Monate danach die Diagnose PK.

Vielleicht denkt man gerne bei PK, dass die Paare schon 30 Jahre zusammen sind...und da mag es doch wohl selbstverständlich sein, dass man da zueinander steht.

NICHTS ist selbstverständlich und Menschen und ihre Lebensgeschichten sind so unterschiedlich wie die Muscheln am Strand. 

Ich würde es begrüßen, wenn nicht Hühner über die Mäusajagd dozierten, sondern vielleicht lieber mal die Katze zu Rate zögen.

In diesem Sinne

herzlichst
Sabine.

----------


## SunTzu

Hallo,

nachdem ich vor Monaten das Thema angestoßen habe und es immer noch aktuell ist, es wird auch aktuell bleiben, eine Info:
Ich habe mir zwischenzeitlich vor 3 Wochen ein Schwellkörperimplantat in der Uniklinik Freiburg implantieren lassen.
Es war ein Schritt der mich viel Mut kostete, den ich allerdings bisher nicht bereue. In 3 Wochen ist das Implantat dann eingewachsen.
We will see!

Wer Interesse hat, kann bei mir Nachfragen, ich gebe gerne Auskunft.

Grüsse aus dem Bergischen Land
SunTzu

----------


## SunTzu

..Sabine, ich hatte meine Partnerin 4 Wochen vor der Biopsie, also 5 Wochen vor der Diagnose kennen gelernt. 6 Monate nachdem meine ExEhefrau nach 30 Ehejahren ausgezogen war.

Das Schicksal kann knüppelhart sein. Aber der Spaß geht weiter und das meine ich auch tatsächlich so. Naja, manchmal kann ich auch ein bisschen zynisch sein.

Liebe Grüsse
SunTzu

----------


## Nachteule

...ja, das Schicksal...
Darüber sollte mein Beitrag nicht klagen wollen, aber einige Antworten auf dein ebenso sensibel wie geradlinig angestoßenes Thema erschienen mir sehr selbstgefällig und schlichtweg schöngeredet aus einer mir ziemlich befremdlichen  männlichen Perspektive, die sich teils ebenso pauschal wie falsch über das Innenleben "der Frauen" (ist das eine bestimmte Sorte von Menschen, deren Einzelexemplare allesamt gleich funktionieren???) auslässt.
Allein das war, was mich in die  Tasten hauen ließ.
Dir und deiner Partnerin alle guten Wünsche!!!

Grüße von
Sabine

----------


## SunTzu

Hallo Sabine,

war mein Beitrag wirklich so selbstgefällig? Mag sein, aber in einer Phase, in der nichts mehr ist wie es war, äussern sich Emotionen vielleicht durchaus selbstgefällig, unüberlegt, aber auch zornig.
Sorry, ich will niemanden damit verletzen, trotzdem stehe ich dazu.
Gradlinig, ja, stimmt. Ich habe in unzähligen Gesprächen soviel Drumrumgerede erlebt, wie ich es selbst nicht praktizieren will. Mann und Frau müssen Frust beim Namen nennen und nicht schönreden. Das habe ich auch bei meiner Partnerin erlebt. Das Verständnis mir gegenüber war die eine Seite, ehrlich gemeint und auch demonstriert, der Frust auf der anderen Seite war der stille, heimliche, unausgesprochene Frust. Das Verständnis war rational, der Frust heimlich emotional. Wer sich davon freisprechen kann verdient meinen Respekt, verständlich ist er für mich trotzdem nur schwer, weil natürliche Bedürfnisse nur schwer durch rationale Verständnisse ersetzt werden können.
Die Beziehung endete nach 12 Monaten, wie sooft aus "anderen Gründen" als der praktizierte Sex, weil sexueller Frust als Grund dem Anderen gegenüber zu persönlich wäre, kann er doch nichts dafür, das Schicksal......, zu weh tun würde. Es kommt im Laufe derZeit schon ein "Ersatzgrund", nicht zu leugnen, offensichtlich, aber jeder kann daran fühlen, an dem rücksichstvoll unausgesprochen Grund.

Ist es falsch, es so deutlich, so hart,  zu benennen? Hart, aber fair, auch wenn es weh tut.

Es war einer der wichtigsten Gründe, warum ich mich zu einem SKI entschloss, obwohl ich es selbst erst einmal z.T. bezahlen muss, weil die Beihilfe des Bundes es ablehnt zu bezahlen. Grund: Sex ist Lifestyle, kein grundlegendes Bedürfnis des Menschen. Und - ED ist keine behandlungsbedürftige Erkrankung, auch auch nach einer RPE nicht. Und da wäre ich wieder, bei der unverblümten Sprache, die durch Emotionen genährt wird.

Liebe Grüsse
Rainer

----------


## Anemone

Hallo, 
ich habe mich lange nicht zu diesem Thema geäußert, weil ich auch der Zeit einfach mal eine Chance geben wollte.
Ich habe damals das Thema sehr eindeutig beurteilt, was bei den überwiegend männlichen Teilnehmern des Forums sicherlich nicht gut ankam.
Nach ziemlich genau einem Jahr erlaube ich mir, meine damalige Einstellung zu bestätigen.
Nichts ist im Sexleben annähernd so, wie es war. Mit viel Liebe zum Partner kann man mit diesem Thema sicherlich umgehen und alles akzeptieren. Muss man ja auch irgendwie. Aber ich vermisse alles das, was nicht mehr ist. Das Recht nehme ich mir als Frau heraus. Und mein Mann fühlt sich auch nicht mehr so "vollwertig". Wir wissen uns natürlich miteinander zu beschäftigen, aber wir sind weder zu blöd noch unehrlich zueinander. Es ist nicht annähernd so schön wie früher.

----------


## Olli Tho-Jo

Anemone, du spricht mir aus der Seele!

----------


## Pinguin

*Na und?*

Aber Ihr lebt doch noch; oder ?

*"Ironie ist die letzte Phase der Enttäuschung"*
(Anatole France

----------


## Nachteule

@ SunTzu:
NEIN, Rainer, deine Anstöße empfand ich ebenso sensibel wie geradlinig. Einige (nicht alle!!!) Antworten anderer Menschen weckten bei mir den Eindruck der Selbstgefälligkeit. Lies noch mal...das habe ich nur etwas verschachtelt ausgedrückt, meinte aber nicht dich mit meiner Kritik...SORRY!!!
"Andere Gründe"... kann ich gut nachvollziehen, denn das veränderte Leben verändert auch Menschen...den Mann wie auch die Frau. Ich würde solche Gründe nicht mal wirklich als vorgeschoben bezeichenen, sondern als Resultat einer (unglücklichen) Entwicklung betrachten.
Deinen nächsten Schritt finde ich mutig und folgerichtig und hoffe, dass mein Mann ebenso handeln würde, falls sich keine anderweitige Besserung einstellen würde. Im Bedarfsfalle  kommen wir gerne noch auf deine Erfahrung zurück, falls du uns teilhaben lassen würdest.

@ Anemone:
Ja, ich kann mich nur wiederholen: SO ist es!!!

Liebe Grüße und alle guten Wünsche

Sabine

----------

